# Heat vent is stuck open



## maxfive (Sep 3, 2009)

My heat vent sticks most of the time. When ac is on it will blow cold, so it's not that, but I just get a blast of hot air most of the time. On the highway I have to keep the vents closed to keep from burning my face.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Heat vent is stuck open (maxfive)*

VW liked to operate the actuators for the air ducts with vacuum actuators. If you have a leak at the control unit in the dash, or in the hoses between the control unit and the actuator, or at the actuator itself, it leaves you with flaps that don't operate the way you expect based on where the control is set on the dash. 
I drove my Corrado for quite awhile with the same sort of issue. The problem in my case was the control unit behind the dash lever.


----------

